# Wife's first buck with bow



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

My wife finally shot a buck with her bow. A nice 3.5year old 8 point. She is officially hooked on the stick and sting.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Awesome... now for some pit blinds in Africa


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice.. wtg!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Congrats to the hunter on a fine buck, well done.


----------



## Purefishn (Mar 22, 2005)

Beautiful bow buck. Especially for the first. Congrats.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

She did good! Congrats!!


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

WTG!!! Smoke stick will stay n the safe for a while now.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Great! Tell her "Welcome to the Addiction!"


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Great buck...what kind of shafts are them never seen m that color, I guess its for the ladies...WW


----------



## zrem32 (Jan 24, 2005)

Fantastic!


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*Congrats very nice buck *


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

She has already taken a Impala ram over in Namibia this past September which was her first ever trophy. Victory makes the pink shafts.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Very well done. Congrats to the both of ya.


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

She looks happy! I would be too...


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

That is cool. Congratulations to her.


----------

